# No signal on a 301



## torakuma (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi guys, Maybe someone can help. I just updated my subscription at 6:00pm on the net from a family plan to the Silver +. It worked fine for a whole ten minutes, then the bottom fell out. No signal, No TV. I've had this 301 receiver for at least three years and the only time I have a problem is when I change subscription packages. and tech service always says the same thing "It sounds like a bad switch." Well it has never been a bad switch and the TV was working fine up until the programing change. I did run the various tests and I notice the box is now not recognizing my Dish 500 or DPP44 switch. Is there any codes I can use to tap into said box and get it to recognize such. As usual this stuff always happens on the week-end and I dread the thought of listening to momma moan until a tech gets out here on Monday. I'm pretty handy around electronics and needless to say I have checked all cables and connections so please don't send me down that path.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Dish's receivers have no manual setup options; you must use the "Check Switch" auto-detect routines. If these aren't working, and you're sure you don't have a connection problem, then you may have a bad receiver or bad switch. Bottom line: you need a service call. The newest 301 is 3-4 years old, with some being as old as 6 years, so it isn't all that surprising if it is starting to fail.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

Try bypassing the DPP44 switch. My experience is that the DPP44 is more likely to fail than the 301. Do you have other receivers on the DPP44? If so are they working? If they are try swapping ports with the 301.


----------



## scoobyxj (Apr 15, 2008)

A few little tricks 301s 

First one. If when you do a check switch and the rec will only test "1 of 1" try it with the sat feed disconnected. It should go to "X of 38" (or some other high #) if it still will only do "x of 1" then it's almost guaranteed toast. (It's not a bad idea to try unplugging it for 30/40 sec before a test too)

Second one. Some receivers develop an open in the SAT input. a quick rap, or good jar on the back right corner can sometimes bring back a Sig.

If you run a switch test and it's seeing the equipment but not the Sat's themselves then either it's a dish alignment problem, or the receiver is toast.

If you get a service call set up, and the tech determines that the receiver is bad ask him to swap it out for a 211k. He may say he can't but have him call into DASH, and confirm with the CSR. Dish just recently started allowing 301/311 replacements to be 211/k's.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

How many other receivers do you have and are they working or not?


----------



## scoobyxj (Apr 15, 2008)

scoobyxj said:


> If you get a service call set up, and the tech determines that the receiver is bad ask him to swap it out for a 211k. He may say he can't but have him call into DASH, and confirm with the CSR. Dish just recently started allowing 301/311 replacements to be 211/k's.


In hind sight the official word on this is still in limbo. A Dish CSR told me this was good to go, but my RSP is double checking the validity of this substitutution.


----------

